# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  Shower with no hob

## StrataStruggler

My mother has just had modifications to her ensuit done to allow better accessibility (she is elderly with numerous health issues and limited mobility getting worse). 
The occupational therapist organized for the glass show screen door to be removed.  But in doing this there is now no "hob" to remove any trip hazard in getting to the shower. 
I am concerned about water getting into the rest of the ensuite.  Any suggestions as to what I could do?  Something that I could put at the door on the floor that she wouldnt have to lift her foot and step over but would stop any excess water is what I am thinking of.   
This was done in the interim while we wait to get a bathroom installed on the ground floor so we can move her downstairs permanently.  Then we could reinstall the shower door. 
Any suggestions would be great.  Perhaps something not necessarily used for this purpose but would do the job.  Will be cruising the aisles of the hardware store this weekend to see if I can find something,

----------


## Oldsaltoz

If the shower hob was removed and the exposed area not waterproofed you may already have water damage.
As an upper floor wet room the full floor should/would have been waterproofed, however this does not include the area under the hop. 
If this is just a temporary set up, expose the area and use a heat gun to dry it out then waterproof it, put a little sand ontop when still wet to make it non slip. 
As for new wet room on the ground floor you will have to recess the shower into the floor by at least 50 mm to avoid any steps. 
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------

